
Local yogurt store tells blogger that Steve Jobs is “in great health” - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/30/local-yogurt-store-tells-scoble-that-steve-jobs-is-in-great-health/
======
pg
Fraiche, incidentally, has the best frozen yogurt I've ever tasted. I
recommend it to anyone visiting Palo Alto. It's just a couple blocks south of
University Ave, on Emerson.

~~~
wayne
Yeah, it's one of my favorite frozen yogurt places too. Definitely try the
homemade mochi topping.

<http://www.yelp.com/biz/fraiche-yogurt-palo-alto-2>

